# EHEIM Quick Vac Pro Automatic Gravel Cleaner



## crazywhiteguy (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyone use one of these yet? I am thinking about getting one. Try to keep the water changes separate from vacuuming.


----------



## twankyfive2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Never used one but seems like it should work just fine. Have you tried arranging some power heads to push waste towards the filter intakes? Once you get the flow down you probably wont notice much fish waste anymore.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I use these and love them. Sometimes I suck up sand and it stops running. You just have to pop off the impeller part and rinse it and reassemble and all is good.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I've used one for over 3 years. I really do love it. I will say that it is a little less easy to use with sand vs gravel or crushed coral. Picks up the poo and uneaten food, such as from bottom feeders.


----------



## crazywhiteguy (Jun 1, 2013)

My tank has a spray bar that keeps everything moving pretty well. Thanks for all the insight guys think I am going to get one. It just seems like an easier tool as opposed to the vacum and water change method. I am still going to do my weekly water changes don't get me wrong.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thinking about buying one of these today. Underwatergirl.......do these things work as well as they claim that they do?? I will be using it on gravel mixed with coral, and I don't have that much as in volume in the bottom of my tank. I just know I don't clean it as much as I should be doing and anything to help with the nitrates is A-okay for me. Do these things get clogged easily?


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Brentt700 said:


> Thinking about buying one of these today. Underwatergirl.......do these things work as well as they claim that they do?? I will be using it on gravel mixed with coral, and I don't have that much as in volume in the bottom of my tank. I just know I don't clean it as much as I should be doing and anything to help with the nitrates is A-okay for me. Do these things get clogged easily?


Waste gets picked up very easily, and has never clogged with gravel or crushed coral for me. I don't use it AS frequently as I used to since I'm doing water changes more, but I still use it. It's been a very handy tool. If you've got surface debris even a few days after a WC, who wants to siphon just for that? I've been very happy with this tool, I'd recommend it.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Bought it last night and went on a scavenging hunt. It actually works pretty well for doing what it is supposed to do. Cleaned half or more of my tank with it and then decided to rearrange one of my alpha fish's territories. Now he is reestablishing his foothold on this corner of the tank...chasing others out of his little area or challenging them. Oooops!


----------



## mhertzfeld (May 19, 2012)

How fine of particles will it capture? I would like to use this to clean my sump since syphoning the dusk like particles that make it through the filter sock and pads.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

It doesn't capture REALLY fine particles as they seem to bypass through the mesh screen in some ways BUT it does capture a lot of crud and is very convenient as you don't have to replenish water after you are done...but for this to truly work to it's full potential, you would want to start with a clean tank the traditional way and then keep on top of cleanings weekly with this cleaner. That is a way I could see this thing really being a HUGE benefit.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

+1 Brent


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

works even better when you have fresh batteries!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 7, 2013)

What is the maximum height of the aquarium to use this equipment? The height of my tank is 24 in (600mm) height. Can I use it? Thanks


----------

